# Why is gummy tb always down?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed this? It happens alot and I'll have to run a theme for a week or two even though I have another but I can't flash back to default with erasing everything. Anyone know a way around this?


----------



## Justblazeitup (Aug 15, 2011)

Weird, I've never had this issue. I'm assuming that you have already updated your toolbox recently...I would like some resolve to this just in case I experience it myself as well


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had the issue multiple times. Its actually down the majority of the time. It wouldn't work all of yesterday or last night, it does now. Also, I get the error when trying to update too so it won't let me. It did update today since its working.


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

what version of gummy are you on?


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

2.0 fe. I've experienced it on 1.8, 1.9 and some of the gbe versions.


----------



## odoule (Aug 29, 2011)

As odd as this seams to me... if I'm running any version of busybox after 1.18.2 I get an error that the server is not available, but if I'm running busybox 1.18.2 updatetb and gummytoolbox works just fine. I dont what I'm missing out on with the latest busybox (1.19), but 1.18.2 seems to work fine.

Sent from my Charge on Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

odoule said:


> As odd as this seams to me... if I'm running any version of busybox after 1.18.2 I get an error that the server is not available, but if I'm running busybox 1.18.2 updatetb and gummytoolbox works just fine. I dont what I'm missing out on with the latest busybox (1.19), but 1.18.2 seems to work fine.
> 
> Sent from my Charge on Tapatalk


Zepplinrox specifically does not support anything later than 1.18.2 with his tweaks, saying that later versions throw errors on things that aren't really errors, so that doesn't shock me that gummytoolbox has issues, especially considering that 2.0 has a version of Zep's Loopy Smoothness tweak.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, this may be a busybox issue. Try downloading busybox installer from the market and see which version you are running and maybe roll back to an earlier release.


----------

